
Is-Number Node Module - thunderbong
https://github.com/jonschlinkert/is-number
======
thunderbong
And the corresponding source code [0]

    
    
      if (typeof num === 'number') {
        return num - num === 0;
      }
      if (typeof num === 'string' && num.trim() !== '') {
        return Number.isFinite ? Number.isFinite(+num) : isFinite(+num);
      }
      return false;
    
    
    

[0]: [https://github.com/jonschlinkert/is-
number/blob/master/index...](https://github.com/jonschlinkert/is-
number/blob/master/index.js)

